
Kill Flappy Bird (Game) - regedanzter
http://regedanzter.com/flappysmash/
======
such_a_casual
Suggestions:

\- Add a delay for clicking/chomping. Simply clicking all the time is a viable
strategy, which means there is no decision making on the part of the player.

\- Add a character you aren't supposed to chomp.

\--------------

Bonus:

\- add a link to your main site

\- ublock blocks your main website because of something to do with
download.cnet.com

